# USB problem [SOLVED]

## eider

Hi all!

I get this over and over in /var/log/messages :

```
kernel: [1984690.303313] generic-usb 0003:051D:0002.0001: control queue full
```

Any ideas?

ThanksLast edited by eider on Mon Apr 05, 2010 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## robnotts

Can you post the output of...

```
dmesg | grep -i usb
```

...as sometimes this gives you hints, such as compiling EHCI directly into your kernel, rather than as a module.

----------

## eider

Thanks for your reply!

This was the problem:

```
<*>     EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                                                           

                       [*]       Improved Transaction Translator scheduling (EXPERIMENTAL)   
```

I removed 

```
Improved Transaction Translator scheduling (EXPERIMENTAL) 
```

 and the problem was solved.

----------

